# Ain't That Good News



## JM (Nov 2, 2009)

[video=youtube;yjSKxMQfRLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjSKxMQfRLY&feature=PlayList&p=D16F3DDFF656116D&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=43[/video]


----------



## Ivan (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting this video. I am suddenly very homesick for some wonderful people that I have not seen in far too long.

I love the song, and miss the singing.


----------



## JM (Nov 3, 2009)

The human voice is made to praise God.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 3, 2009)

jm said:


> the human voice is made to praise god.



amen!


----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 3, 2009)

It's beautiful. I love the song that says, "may it be a sweet, sweet sound in Thine ear". That's what came to mind when I heard this.


----------

